# Grooming School vs. Apprenticeship



## kpelliott (Dec 24, 2007)

I have been grooming for a little over 2 years, but learned through an apprenticeship. I live in Ontario, but started my apprenticeship while I was living in Vancouver. The odd person in Vancouver suggested I go to grooming school and become certified. Here no one seems to see the point. So my question is, does anyone have an opinion on whether or not grooming school would be beneficial at this point? I have worked for about 4 different groomers, as well as volunteered for various organizations, learning through different people and have picked up a lot of knowledge. I have also met people straight out of grooming school and they don't seem to have a lot of hands on experience. Also, does it help to be certified if you are planning to open your own shop? And is/will certification be mandatory? As far as schooling for grooming goes, I really don't know much as there isn't anything where I live, so any advice or opinions would be appreciated. Thanks.
-Kat


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I learned more or less through 'apprenticing'; all hands on. I used to bath for my mom when I was a teenager, and picked up the basic concept of grooming then. When I graduated from High School, I then started grooming under the supervision of her boss; I started out with simple dogs, and worked up from there. When ever we had seminars, you can bet I was there; and our boss had some of the best groomers in the state, and out of the state come in to teach us!!! 

Currently I groom on my own, and I don't think I could have done that if I would have gone to a grooming school; because I have yet to find one that has the hands on experience you really need to go our prepared to do the job. I can do everything from simple baths and shave offs to scissor work and hand stripping...the more hands on you can get the better; and I think the best place you can find that is in a grooming salon with a professional groomer who is willing to take you under their wing for as long as it takes you to learn the trade. 

I am not certified, though, which I have found is not a disadvantage unless you don't know what you are doing, or you are looking for a job in a tough placement position...I have gotten jobs OVER certified groomers simply because my work is better quality...so certification doesn't mean you are better, it just means you have passed a set of tests at one time. I groomed for a certified groomer at one time, and her grooming was way under par, at least to what my standards are now, so certification is a bonus IF your work can exemplify that certificate; if it can't then don't bother.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i'm currently 'apprenticing' (ok well, not so much right now since my manager just got let go) but i'll be starting up again soon. i think unless you're going to be doing show cuts, there's no reason to be certified besides it looking good. if you're looking to just do pet grooming, i don't think it's nessecary to spend the money on school and all the equipement. especially since you've been doing it for so long and basically know what your doing.


----------



## elliemae (Dec 27, 2007)

Ive been grooming for a long time, I dont think a piece of paper can show how good a groomer you are. proof is in the pudding, you have to groom 50 cockers to be great if you know what I mean. You have to be confident to walk in a shop and be the best one there.Hope this helps


----------



## kpelliott (Dec 24, 2007)

Well its good everyone seems to feel apprenticing is the way to go. *relief* I very much prefer hands on learning in real situations to that of a classroom. Thanks for everyones comments, very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Alison (Dec 2, 2007)

It depends on the school and it depends on the apprenticeship. I apprenticed (been grooming for 10 yrs now), but plan to get certified but you don't need to go to school to get certified. There are a few different groomers organizations that you can certify with. Here in Massachusetts they are trying to pass a Licensing bill for groomers so I plan to certify to make it easier on myself, even though according to the bill I would be "grandfathered" in.


----------



## kpelliott (Dec 24, 2007)

Alison said:


> There are a few different groomers organizations that you can certify with.


Would you happen to have the names of those organizations, please & thanks?


----------



## Alison (Dec 2, 2007)

http://http://ipgcmg.org/cert.htm

http://www.petstylist.com/ISCC/ISCCMain.htm

http://http://www.nationaldoggroomers.com/


----------



## Leanie (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, I have a different opinion to the rest. I'm not a groomer BUT I had been taking my Shih Tzu to a certified groomer and she always did great, the one time I took her somewhere different it was a nightmare. My dog won a contest where she got a free grooming session with this one place so i took her to it. The woman gapped her to the skin on the chest and didn't even touch her legs or face, after I told her I wanted a puppy cut and explained to her exactly what i wanted. So when she tried to cut the hair on my dog's face, my dog started to get scared and showed her her teeth. She actually asked ME to help her! I told her to stop and that I would trim her face myself when i got home.. My dog always let me trim around her eyes with no problems until after that.. she wouldn't let me come at her with scissors for a couple of months after that. I took her back to my regular groomer and told her about what happened at the other place. She said Ginger was gun-shy and it would take a little time for her to gain trust back from anyone with scissors again. My groomer has a license the other place didn't. That woman said she taught herself. I'm not saying all people who don't have a license to groom is bad, this was just one incident of mine.


----------



## pjs (Jan 13, 2008)

I just recieved my certificate from a grooming school. I spent 4 mths going 5 to 6 days a week (all day). There wasn't any classroom "book learning: even thou we were given a book on different styles. We did have videos to take home. The classroom time was all hands on and I groomed purebred as well as mixed and nice to nasty. There were two instructors whom have been grooming for years and the one still works his business on Sat. We would joke as students saying the school recieved money from us to learn and gets money from clients to have their dogs groomed what a living. Anyhow, I feel if you can find someone to teach you go for it and if you don't then look into schools but do your homework and visit them. They are trying to pass a law here that groomers need a license like hairstylist. I'm opening my own shop and I am renting space to a long time groomer who feels it's better to pay booth rental than to keep splitting 50/50 with the owner were she works. So I hope we can teach and learn new things from each other.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

I am inclined to say that it all depends...on the grooming school and who you apprentice to! I have a degree from a grooming school, but I learned far more about the art of grooming from a couple of professional handlers I worked for weekends and evenings.


----------

